# Advice Christmas and early January



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We will be travelling down via Germany ending up in Spain on Christmas Eve hopefully as far South as Barcelona. Would I be better off pressing on further South for better weather or is there somewhere nice to stay for a few days in that area? We have to be in Algeciras by Jan 7th and I was planning on spending a few days working our way down the coast, Valencia, Murcia etc.

We have never been to Spain in the MH before so looking for advice on route and where to stay etc. Especially whether we need to actualy book a site in advance at all. We prefer not to because we never like to be too tied but it is Christmas I guess.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I would have thought your best bet was "Bonterra Park" at Benecassim near Valencia. Extremely well organised site with indoor S.P., reasonable restaurant, wifi and plenty of Xmas activities.

Ian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ceejayt said:


> We will be travelling down via Germany ending up in Spain on Christmas Eve hopefully as far South as Barcelona. Would I be better off pressing on further South for better weather or is there somewhere nice to stay for a few days in that area? We have to be in Algeciras by Jan 7th and I was planning on spending a few days working our way down the coast, Valencia, Murcia etc.
> 
> We have never been to Spain in the MH before so looking for advice on route and where to stay etc. Especially whether we need to actualy book a site in advance at all. We prefer not to because we never like to be too tied but it is Christmas I guess.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Camp sites are half full in Spain seems to be plenty of room at the moment. :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Were currently at Blanes on Costa brava north of Barcelona.. Some of the sites we have visited this past week are all closing between first week of dec and first week of Jan...
Les Medes at Estartit is currently closed but re-opens 9th December.. Met a few people who are planning to move back there when it reopens,, I havent been but seems to get a good report and it's listed in the campsite database..
Cant see any reason to book, pretty quiet around this area... Think you will find more sites open once you get further south..


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> I would have thought your best bet was "Bonterra Park" at Benecassim near Valencia. Extremely well organised site with indoor S.P., reasonable restaurant, wifi and plenty of Xmas activities.
> 
> Ian


Thanks - have added it to my itinerary as a possibility. Looks fine on the web


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

tonka said:


> Were currently at Blanes on Costa brava north of Barcelona.. Some of the sites we have visited this past week are all closing between first week of dec and first week of Jan...
> Les Medes at Estartit is currently closed but re-opens 9th December.. Met a few people who are planning to move back there when it reopens,, I havent been but seems to get a good report and it's listed in the campsite database..
> Cant see any reason to book, pretty quiet around this area... Think you will find more sites open once you get further south..


Have put L'Estartit on my list as well in case we don't make it as far as Valencia by Christmas Eve - thanks again


----------

